# Anxiety Back Need Support



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Well I was doing good for about a month. My new doc put me on Vistaril. Then out of nowhere the past 4 days brought me to a break down today.Luckily my doc was on call today and I went and saw her. She said everything I was experienceing was my anxiety and then she gave me Librium. 5mg. to start with.I am so mad because these damn attacks were gone in my life till my mom died. Now they are back. I get so tired and I know when my husband gets home he will be upset. He gets so frustrated and so do I.My doc said Iam not crazy because at times I feel I am. I have been on most antidepressants and they all have way too many side effects for me. I react to everything. I can't go to therapy anymore because I reached my max for the year in June. I was seeing a grief councelor but we are done becuase group started again. I have been trying to keep myself busy. I even got that one hour a week job. Was ready to take on more and BOOM anxiety hits me. It also affects my bowel and I get diarrhea too which doesn't help me to leave home.I have been reading Self Help books again and I don't know if this helps or hurts. Sorry to rant but I have nowhere to go at this point and noone was in chat. Any good advise always welcome. Batty2 :fruit:


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Vamplady. First, I'm told that you know you're not crazy when you think you are. My doc says people who are crazy and don't know it, are the ones who really are. Secondly, I have a few books on anxiety and the one that has helped me the most is, "Don't panic. Taking control of your anxiety attacks." Written by R. Reid Wilson, PH.D. I'd also like to add that I am very sensitive to medications, and it's taken 3 years to finally find the perfect combination. I take Remeron and Welbutrin for my depression and I take Trazodone for my insommnia and anxiety. My doc calls it the "perfect cocktail" and I feel far less anxiety. It's at a managable level. Of course there are days when I can't control it, and those days used to make me panic more. But I've learned to let myself feel the anxiety and know that "this too will pass." When it comes to managing anxiety, it's really about trial and error. You just have to find what works for you. I've learned how to get myself through my panic attacks. It wasn't easy, but 8 times out of 10, I come out of an attack on my own. I think the key was finally learning that I'm *not* going to die. That's where letting your body feel the anxiety and waiting for it to move on helps. I hope you find what works best for you. Just don't ever give up trying to find it.


----------

